
Creating a Morning Information Radiator for Your Android Tablet - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2017/12/31/android-tablet-info-radiator/#.WkqUUBCZASk.hackernews
======
navjack27
Like, can't you just "ok Google, what's going on today" and it does similar?

